# AFPD/ATALKD (apple talk) problems with PAM (netatalk package

## kang

Hi,

i just emerged netatalk and configured it

i started atalkd/afpd and tried to connect from my mac. It connects and authentifies fine, even mount the disk (if i'm fast to click ok) and then the server (afpd) cut the connection.

here the log:

```
May 18 14:36:53 grey atalkd[18830]: restart (1.5pre6)

May 18 14:36:54 grey atalkd[18830]: zip_getnetinfo for eth0

May 18 14:37:03 grey atalkd[18830]: zip_getnetinfo for eth0

May 18 14:37:13 grey atalkd[18830]: zip_getnetinfo for eth0

May 18 14:37:23 grey atalkd[18830]: config for no router

May 18 14:37:24 grey atalkd[18830]: ready 0/0/0

May 18 14:38:08 grey afpd[29387]: ASIP session:548(1) from 192.168.0.2:1628(0)

May 18 14:38:08 grey afpd[9578]: server_child[1] 29387 done

May 18 14:38:09 grey afpd[24896]: ASIP session:548(1) from 192.168.0.2:1629(0)

May 18 14:38:09 grey afpd[24896]: dhx login: kang

May 18 14:38:09 grey afpd[24896]: uams_dhx_pam.c :PAM: PAM Success -- Interrupted system call

May 18 14:38:09 grey afpd[24896]: login kang (uid 1000, gid 10)

May 18 14:38:12 grey afpd[24896]: 0.51KB read, 8.59KB written

May 18 14:38:12 grey afpd[24896]: Connection terminated

May 18 14:38:12 grey afpd[9578]: server_child[1] 24896 exited 1

```

As you can see i use dhx authentification via pam, and i get "PAM Success -- Interrupted system call" like pam getting killed in action ? (pam says success !?)

my settings are quite fine (i think)

```

#%PAM-1.0

auth       required     /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so shadow

account    required     /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so 

#password   required    /lib/security/pam_cracklib.so

#password   required    /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so shadow use_authtok

session    required     /lib/security/pam_pwdb.so 

netatalk.pamd (END) 

```

```
"Grey AFP" -uamlist uams_dhx.so

afpd.conf (END)

```

(i'm using uams_randnum.so too usually but i diseabled for tests)

and the lib redirects to pam one:

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           15 05-18 14:14 uams_dhx.so -> uams_dhx_pam.so

my user has no ressources limits or whatever in pam

what's going on ?

ps: the ebuild doesn't make any start file in /etc/init.d, that could be cool if it was doing it by default, i can give mine once i'll get everything to work fine;)

----------

## kang

in case someone search the forums for the same problem:

assign a passwd with afppassword to you user!!

altough PAM will allow the access without the password setup then something probably goes wrong (i have no idea of what since it worked on my debian and i'm not sure of the way pam operates exactly... :/)

then it works  :Smile: 

----------

